# Profibusteilnehmer abmelden



## Outrider (24 Oktober 2009)

Guten Tag,
ich habe einen Betriebsfall wo ein Profibusteilnehmer vom Bus getrennt wird. D.h. die Leitung wird abgezogen weil dieses Element  aus dem Anlagenkonzept zeitweilig verschwindet.
Wenn ich nun einschalte habe ich eine Busfehler weil ein Teilnehmer nicht mer da ist, ich möchte es aber vermeiden jedes Mal mit dem PG die HWconfig zu ändern.
Wer kennt Rat ?


----------



## volker (24 Oktober 2009)

sfc 12 aus der bibliothek


----------



## thomas_1975 (24 Oktober 2009)

dazu noch eine frage,
der Bus muß aber trotzdem in jedem Fall abgeschlossen werden, wenn
der Slave der letzte im Strang ist ?
Kann ich das Terminieren mit einem Repeater vernachläßigen ?

vielen Dank Thomas


----------



## Ralle (24 Oktober 2009)

Der Bus muß immer an den beiden Enden abgeschlossen sein. Wichtig ist, daß der letzte Teilnehmer mit dem Buswiderstand auch aktiv ist und nicht einfach spannungslos geschaltet wird. Sollte das der Fall sein, gibt es extra aktive Busabschlußwiderstände, welche mit einer Spannung versorgt werden müssen. Wenn der Repater, das erste oder letzte Element in seinem jeweiligen Zweig ist, muß natürlich auch hier terminiert werden!


----------



## AUDSUPERUSER (24 Oktober 2009)

volker schrieb:


> sfc 12 aus der bibliothek



Die SFC12 hat aber die Unart, dass sie nach SPS-Neustart wieder aktiviert werden muss.

Das solltest Du im Programm abfangen


----------



## dennisbz (24 Oktober 2009)

Es gibt auch nen OB, der die SPS am Laufen hält. 
OB83 ? 
Der Teilnehmer ist dann aber nicht abgemeldet, die SPS ignoriert einfach den Fehler.


----------

